# New to MJ...new softshot 21



## luvluvluvpurses

Hi all.Just wondering if there were changes with  softshot 21 features? Like the strap ,d rings,zipper..etc? Just got 2 from MJ website but noticed difference from the reviews i've watched/read.And why are there not much selection anymore of this?(quilted..etc)Thanks in advance.


----------



## luvluvluvpurses




----------



## luvluvluvpurses




----------



## luvluvluvpurses




----------



## SpookyGal

I recently got into these bags and I feel like the selection depends on the site you are on. The best selection I have seen is on Farfetch. I hope they are not being discontinued because they are great for every day.


----------



## samsonite

I ordered a softshot 21 quilted and it just says Marc Jacobs not The Marc Jacobs and Marc jacobs is only engraved one side of each zipper pull.  Does anyone know if these are features of an older model? Just want to make sure it's authentic.


----------

